# 4 day fish a thon



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wife and kids headed to NC for Easter and left me to my own devices. So what do I do? Fish hard for 4 days 

Friday couple of hours at afternoon dead low 2 reds 28 and 29 inches
Saturday - Dawn low tide fished the incoming 10 reds, 2 dink trout 8 of 10 were over the slot
Sunday Dawn low tide fished the incoming 8 reds, mostly in the slot, biggest was 30 inches
Moday afternoon high tide my trout hole was loaded with big reds. caught and released 5 26, 33, 34, 35, and a little over 36 inches.










4 days - 25 reds, 20 of them over the slot, 7 of those over 30 inches and a new biggest so far for 2010.

9 fish over 30 inches since I got back on the water after my wrist surgery. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Daaaaamn! Nice!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice fishing TB, we are still awaiting their arrival. Is that a Prowler 13 you are sitting in>


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice...i've never fished for reds, what type of bait/lures do you normally use?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wilber said:


> Nice fishing TB, we are still awaiting their arrival. Is that a Prowler 13 you are sitting in>


Wildy Tarpon 160. Picked it and a Ride 135 up for the guide service. Probably going to add a Tarpon 140 to the stable soon.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Grilled Sardine said:


> nice...i've never fished for reds, what type of bait/lures do you normally use?


Bait - cut mullet or mud minnows on a popping cork or on the bottom Carolilna rig

Lures - 1/4 oz or 3/8 oz jug head. Gulp swimming mullet, DOA paddle tail grubs, or Saltwater Assassins

flies - dupree spoon, bunny fur mud minnow pattern or grass shrimp pattern


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Too Busy said:


> Wildy Tarpon 160. Picked it and a Ride 135 up for the guide service. Probably going to add a Tarpon 140 to the stable soon.


AHhhh a Wilderness Man.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

To Busy
Nice fish! Good:fishing:
You are a lucky man to be left Home alone like that.

Wilber
I'm a Ocean Kayak Man myself but I got to say them Tarpons are nice.Got a couple of buddies that have one or two.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a Tarpon 140 and a Ride, us wilderness guys need to stick together lol


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

NIIIICCCE...:beer:


----------

